# Die Sonne lacht, das Frühjahr kommt ... Tour am 20.02. Habes



## ouchylove (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo allesamt,

ich würde gerne am Sonntag, den 20.02.05 eine schöne Tour in den HaBes machen ... leider konnte ich ja in der letzten Zeit nicht so viel trainieren, daher nicht ganz so schnell, aber ohne Pausen, damit man nicht krank wird, denn davon hab ich genug diesen Winter.

Treffpunkt ist die Kärntner Hütte. 11:00 Uhr ... bitte nicht früher, komme erst Nachts aus Holland zurück ...so das übliche Programm ca 3-4 Stunden ... je nach Laune und Wetter.

So, raus aus dem Haus, rein in den Wald ...

Man sieht sich.
verena

PS: Ach ja, wer macht den Guide ... ich spiel hier nur den Motivator ...


----------



## Alan (14. Februar 2005)

Schick, mal wieder Geländeradfahren. Schick, noch einmal Geländeradfahren. 


Gruß 


Det

PS: Brauchen wir denn einen Guide? Wollen wir nicht nach dem Motto "Viele Köche verderben den Brei" verfahren und uns dem "Flow der Trails" hingeben? Klappt doch sonst auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (14. Februar 2005)

Wie bitte? Jetzt schon eine Tour in fünf Wochen ankündigen  

Du meinst doch bestimmt den 20.02., oder?  

Silvi


----------



## Catsoft (14. Februar 2005)

Ich kann am 20.03. schon mal nich´ Da geht es in den Frühling (Malle 2005   )


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

nee nee , das ist schon mit bedacht gemacht.

Nicht das es hinterher heißt " da kann ich nicht , da hättest Du mal vorher was sagen müssen"


----------



## ouchylove (14. Februar 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst doch bestimmt den 20.02., oder?



Oh sorry, 'türlich, den 20.02. . Sonntag eben ...

Also wer kommt mit?

Fragt sich,
verena


----------



## OBRADY (14. Februar 2005)

Ich bin natürlich dabei......   

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo Verena,

schön zu hören, daß Du wieder auf dem Damm bist!
Vom Thementitel her hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht, wir machen im März eine schöne Frühjahrstour. Denn es ist ja wirklich so:

*Am 20. März 2005 um 20.16 Uhr ist der nächste Frühlingsanfang!*
Ab heute also noch 35 Tage! 

Ob ich jetzt diesen Sonntag dabei bin hängt bei mir - wie eigentlich immer  - stark vom Wetter ab. Und das sieht nicht so gut aus! 

Allen Allwetterfahrern wünsche ich aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im Wald!

LG,
Harry


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

das ist mir leider zu kurzfristig


----------



## Alan (14. Februar 2005)

Behalten wir doch einfach beide Termine in der Planung. Dann kann sich zumindest in 35 Tagen niemand herausreden, er hätte nichts gewußt oder der Termin wäre zu kurzfristig angesetzt worden.  
Vielleicht ist es Ende März ja auch schon Zeit für kurze oder 3/4 - Hosen. Hätte ja was, so eine Woche nach Malle 2005 


D.

btw: der 20.3. läutet die finale Woche des Winterpokal ein.


----------



## STEF1 (15. Februar 2005)

Schade, kann Sonntag leider nicht. STEFFI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (15. Februar 2005)

...ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!
Wir sehen uns auf dem Trail im März wieder.
Saludos 
Willy


----------



## ouchylove (17. Februar 2005)

Olas,

das sich sooo wenige Leute für eine Tour begeistern konnten, fällt das ganze Drama aus. Wohl doch noch kein Frühling 

@ Anja & Det: Melde mich bei euch!

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Marec (17. Februar 2005)

Also ich wollte fahren... wenn noch jemand Lust hat... der kann dann ja auch guiden   ...


----------



## JanV (17. Februar 2005)

Ich habe eigentlich auch schon Lust Sonntag durch die HaBe's zu cruisen  .

@Überroller: Werde mich schön warm anziehen   

Also bis Sonntag. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## djinges (17. Februar 2005)

Ich fahre ein bisschen mit  - kann aber zeitlich und gesundheitlich nicht viel mehr als 2 Stunden dabei sein und werde mich gegebenenfalls unterwegs ausklinken.  Trotzdem freu ich mich schonmal drauf - bleibt es bei 11:00?


----------



## dhbrigade (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Da ich gerade erst nach Harburg gezogen bin ich noch etwas orientierungslos in den Harburger Bergen.

Wo ist denn die Kärtner Hütte?

MfG Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2005)

dhbrigade schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn die Kärtner Hütte?


Guckst Du >>HIER<<

Wenn Du die Cuxhavener Strasse (B73) aus Harburg in Richtung Buxtehude/Stade fährst und das Viadukt der Autobahn (A7) unterquert hast, dann etwa nach 150-200m auf der linken Seite!

Viel Spaß euch allen, mich hat eine leichte Erkältung erwischt, die muß ich erst mal auskurieren!


----------



## Beppo (19. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin,
ich werde mal so auf "Verdacht" um 11.00 uhr an der KH auftauchen. 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## endorphin80 (19. Februar 2005)

Wie zügig wollt Ihr denn biken?
Hätte evtl. auch Lust...

Gruß René


----------



## Jörg W. (19. Februar 2005)

Also ich bin morgen ebenfalls um 11 uhr an der Kärntner Hüttte.
Bis dann Jörg W.


----------



## djinges (19. Februar 2005)

Wenn's richtig schifft - fällt die Tour für mich aus.  Ansonsten bin ich um 11:00 bei der Hütte.
Das Tempo würde ich mir möglichst mittelschnell, vorallem aber konstant und damit fast ohne Pausen wünschen - wegen der Kälte.  Rücksicht gehört wie immer zum Programm, leider geht unter 15-16 km/h der Flow verloren und es wird kalt - der Kompromiss wäre notfalls eine etwas kürzere Runde.
Wer Lust hat, soll auf jeden Fall kommen - das Tempo darf kein Grund dagegen sein.


----------



## endorphin80 (20. Februar 2005)

Bin dabei, wenn ich aus dem Bett Komme!!!


----------



## Marec (20. Februar 2005)

Moin moin,

habe eindeutig verschlafen... warum auch immer. 

Sonst bis zum nächsten Sonntag.

Gruß Marec


----------



## djinges (20. Februar 2005)

Insgesamt eine schöne Tour. 
Die Idee eine kleine Runde zu fahren geriet in Vergessenheit, als wir durch die verschneite wenn auch rutschige Landschaft Richtun Karlstein zogen.  Von dort gings über die trickreichen Passagen des Paulrothsteins zurück zur großen Wiese, wo schließlich doch der Hunger einsetzte und die Tankanzeige auf Reserve  stand.  
Ich lass mich überraschen welches Wetter die nächste Woche sein wird.  Nach Frost, Sonne, Regen, Schnee und Sturm fehlt noch Hagel in der Sammlung (obwohl der ja meist mit Gewitter einhergeht).
Also bis auf ein neues in diesem Zirkus.


----------



## JanV (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich fand's auch ne nette Tour. Meine Schaltung funktionierte nach beiseitigen von Schnee und Eis wieder tadellos. Ausserdem war das Rad dan wieder ne Kilo leichter ... und das Eis in meine Flaschen ist auch wieder flüssig.

Also, Überroller hat schon ne neue Termin vorgeschlagen, allerdings schlage ich vor um für der Langschlafer erst um 12 oder 12.00 zu starten   

Die Foto's sind leider n bisschen verwackelt  , nächste mal bitte stillstehen beim vorbeifahren!!    Die Foto's sind in ne Zipdatei (1,36 MB) und findet man auf http://www.geocities.com/zeeschepper/mtb/DSC00286.zip . Hier darf man nur Briefmarkengröße einfügen   

Gruß und bis demnächst   

Jan


----------



## OBRADY (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo...

Mir hat die Tour auch wieder Spaß gemacht.

Danke Jan für die Bilder!!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (21. Februar 2005)

Also Briefmarkengröße ist jetzt aber übertrieben.

Aber sonst tun sich hier nur fragen auf, war es wirklich so kalt ? wer war dabei ? wie lange ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Also Briefmarkengröße ist jetzt aber übertrieben.


 
Also auf meinem Monitor sah das eher nach Mikrofilm aus. Fehlte nur noch die 0137-123456789 (für schlappe 49 cent/Minute) und der Untertitel: Wo ist der Fehler im Bild?


----------



## djinges (22. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Bilder - man kann die Dynamik förmlich erahnen  

Die richtige Antwort ist 42.    

Meine Antwort ist: Es waren Anja, Beppo, Jan, 2 Andere und ich dabei. 

Die Kälte hat uns nicht umgehauen (dank der richtigen Kleidung -  Socken   ) - genaugenommen war es um 0°C mit zeitweise leichtem grissel Schneeregen und meist nur geringfügig angetautem Waldboden, der durch die Spuren der Trecker/Erntemaschinen eine ganz eigene Griffigkeit an den Tag legte    
Wir haben die Pausen kurz gehalten und waren rund 3 1/2 Stunden unterwegs (ich zumindest von meiner Haustür aus)

Mehr weiss ich auch nicht - aber sicher ist, das war nicht das letzte Mal


----------



## Lupi (22. Februar 2005)

ich sage danke.


----------



## Rabbit (23. Februar 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Die Foto's sind leider n bisschen verwackelt ... sind in ne Zipdatei (1,36 MB) und findet man auf...
> 
> Hier darf man nur Briefmarkengröße einfügen


Das stimmt ja so nicht ganz! Stelle die Fotos einfach in dein Fotoalbum hier in der IBC (da hat jeder User m.E. 50 MB Platz).
Und die Fotos kannst Du dann in voller Pracht hier mit dem -Tag verlinken.
Man sollte dabei aber immer auch ein wenig Rücksicht auf die Modem- bzw. ISDN-Surfer nehmen und es mit den Bildern nicht übertreiben und vielleicht nur den Link zum Fotoalbum einfügen, so daß jeder selber entscheiden kann, ob er sich die Datenmenge "antut" oder nicht! :cool:

Zum Thema: Scheint mal wieder 'ne nette Tour gewesen zu sein, die ich da verpaßt habe (schei$$ Erkältung) :daumen:


----------



## Marec (23. Februar 2005)

Also, ich fände den Sonntag ganz toll zum ausreiten, doch.... 

mein Körper mußte sich, trotz massivsten Protesten meinerseits,  wahrscheinlich über die Atemwege, einen Virus namens Influenza einfangen. Dieser Eindringling vermehrt sich unaufhaltsam, so kommt es mir vor, doch die Meute wird zur Beute, aufs schärfste bekämpft und über die Nase und Luftröhre wieder abgeschoben. Leukozyt sei Dank...
Kurzum, ich bin erkältet mit Husten und Schnupfen und werde Sonntag meinen Leib schonen.
Viel Spass dann

Gruß Marec


----------



## Beppo (27. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin,
jooooo, war ein schönes arbeiten heut´mit Euch. Ganz im Sinne der Tourankündigung. Der Titel passt so schön auf die heutige LMB Tour, gelle?
Sodenn, denn dann. 
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Marec (28. Februar 2005)

Genau...

Bei diesem Wetter konnte ich mein Leib wahrlich nicht schonen...
und ich habe nächsten Samstag Auslauf...äh gang...  
und mein Sushi war legga.
Ein geiler Tag
Gruß


----------



## kiddykorn (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin leider zu spät   .
Aber Ihr habt ja schon geschrieben das Ihr noch weitere Touren plant und wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich gerne ab und an mal anschließen.

Ich werde immer mal wieder hier ins Forum schauen und hoffe mal was zu lesen.

Gruß aus Buxtehude

kiddykorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

